# Randall Cox scaled up Hoglett



## cfellows (Jan 22, 2012)

This is a video of a Harley Hummer motorcycle with a scaled up Hoglett V-Twin that Randall built from scratch. It's based loosely on the Hoglett, which Randall also designed and built. The video is posted by Randall's neighbor and that is Randall riding the cycle. I understand Randall built the entire engine except the cylinders and he also made the transmission.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-708khmH3vY&feature=related

I think this is just the coolest thing ever...

Chuck


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree that is cooool.
Thanks for posting this Chuck.


----------



## metalmad (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow how fantastic is that :big:
I love it :bow:
Pete


----------



## willburrrr2003 (Jan 23, 2012)

Simply amazing!!!!!!

Will


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks and sounds too cool!!! ;D
Throw on some perspex covers and it will be perfect!!

Andrew


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 23, 2012)

Amazing machine. The guy may want to reconsider the exhaust system a bit, but he sure do have incredible talent!!!


----------

